# Wheel Repair Centre, Bamber Bridge Preston.



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all.
Just a heads up about WRC, I'm sure like me many of them have used them in the past and I put two of the M5's wheels in for refurb on Tuesday.
I collected them today from a very apologetic owner. He was almost in tears because they hadn't been able to refit my tyres as they no longer had a compressor..... On seeing my puzzled look he admitted that they are going into administration after gawd knows how many years and have already lost much of their equipment.
A sad loss to the N-West and wheel refurb in general. They've done a lovely job on my wheels too.

I'm gutted for them...


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This may sound brutal and callous, however I've lived in Preston for 52 of my 52 years and never heard of them.
I've searched for wheel refurb specialists locally on numerous occasions.
I'm sorry to hear this has happened to someone local but maybe the above maybe the reason ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lucky you got your wheels back. 

Normally when a company goes into administration all the assets on the property are seized and you become a creditor. It was good they handed your wheels back.

I'd have thought that wheel refurbishment places would be doing well. Their services are in high demand these days.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Must be spending to long on labour costs doing wheels perhaps. That's the thing if you do a decent job, you don't always get to charge for it appropriately, or rather people aren't willing to pay more if there are cheaper alternatives.

It is suprising/worrying that they could sieze wheels in a similar situation, probably always good practice to make sure you/we have a written quote/invoice or suchlike beforehand to go someway to proving that the wheels belong to you if needed.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Never heard of them but for future can recommend Rhino Alloys in Tarleton. Not the cheapest but what you get back is a set of alloys that look like brand new. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

My unit is round the corner from WRC & I noticed they were shut a few days ago.
They did a very good job but were very expensive, even the trade price they did for me was pricey.

If you're looking for another company nearby I can recommend Demon Wheels on Walton Summit, great prices & have always done a great job.


----------

